# 2.5 or 2.8



## kifiad (Aug 20, 2011)

We are looking to buy a hymer b544 or b584, aged between 8 and 13 years old. We've seen a few, prefer the dinette lay out of the 544 but would not discount the 584. Have looked at both. My question is whether to buy the 2.5 or 2.8 litre engine? Is the 2.5 better on fuel consumption, or is the performance in the smaller engine noticable? Any help much appreciated, many thanks


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Running down to Portugal in company with a tag axle Hymer 694 with the 2.5 and a Hymer sigma 2.8 plus my own Autotrail Apache with the 2.8 we found we were all within 1 litre of each other at every fuel stop.

We did this a few times so I would suggest the fuel consumption is very similar.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Mpg will roughly be the same.the 2.8 is a little more refined,quieter,and has more torque .


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Just got rid of my 8 year old Hymer 544 with the 2.8 and L shaped lounge. Lovely machine. Averaged 28mpg at a steady pace with occasional sorties up to just over 30mpg on long distance cross country routes. Effortless to drive. Check to see if there are any outstanding recalls. Mine had a recall. Can't remember why but I ended p with a more accurate speedo and new odometer reading.

I've only had the 2.5 in a coachbuilt so cannot make a fair comparison. I did managed 27mpg though.

I'd go for the newer 2.8 engine.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

I would go for the 2.8, there are two types though, the idTD, which is the older engine and the Jtd which is the more modern HDi type and probably smoother. 
link


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Our current motorhome has the 2.5 tdi cat, and the previous one had the 2.8jtd. Both were powering motorhomes with roughly the same layout and roughly the same weight.

Of the two, I have to say I slightly prefer the 2.5 tdi - it's a little more gruff, but pulls well and holds 5th gear at slightly lower speeds (remember to let the engine warm up well before engaging 5th!).

The 2.8 was a little quieter, and couldn't hold 5th gear below about 55mph.

I'd be happy to have either again, both seemed equally reliable and pleasant to drive, and mpg was pretty much the same at mid to high 20s.

Faced with making the same choice, I'd go for the motorhome which I preferred and ignore the difference in engines (so long as they've both been well serviced and appear in good fettle).


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

We have a 2001 B584 with the early 2.8 engine. 
We find that in running order we are on our maximum weight limit and the 2.8 copes admirably even in the Alps. I don't tend drive faster than 50-55 mph (2000 revs) as I find it's a comfortable speed for the engine and also keeps the engine noise to a minimum. I would say that the ratio between fourth and fifth gear can be a little taxing as Mikemoss as already highlighted.
We generally avoid motorways and like to drive through the small villages and towns but the van will nip along if required.

We generally get a return of 30 mph for general motoring.


----------



## TeamHymer (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya, we have a year 2000 Hymer B584 with the 2.8 tdi older engine that has done 197,000 kms. We usually do 3 long distance/time continental trips each year - one to the French Alps for skiing, and the other two involving carrying either a scooter on a rack or two pedal bikes. On all trips in the last three years we have averaged 28 to 31 mpg. Admittedly I am light on the accelerator pedal keeping to 2,000 rpm/90kph/56mph but that gives me what I consider to be acceptable fuel consumption figures. PM me if you would like me to e-mail you my fuel consumption chart. As far as a choice between the B544 and B584 - think lounging out after a days walking! Can you stretch out comfortably in the dinette version or would you be better with two parallel bench seats? We cope very well in the B584 bar version even though we only have one bench seat. Hope these thoughts help you.
Cheers, Peter


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

When making your choice I would suggest that it would be provident to go for the newest one that your funds run to. 
Motorhomes tend to be kept on the road for many more years than their van relatives, manufacturers only provide spares support for a certain length of time and as a few on this forum have found sourcing the required parts be they base vehicle or conversion parts can often be a taxing and worrying experience.
It's all well and good having an immaculate low mileage vehicle 15-20 years old, but not so when unable to use it through lack of spares.

Of course that's not to say you wouldn't experience delays with a new vehicle, however you would know there is a light at the end of the tunnel and not just a train coming at you head on.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The 2,8jtd should be more economical as its metered fuel against mechanical injection , it can be chipped for more power and cambelt replacement is easier and considerably cheaper as you dont have to time the pump which obviously takes less time.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sideways said:


> The 2,8jtd should be more economical as its metered fuel against mechanical injection , it can be chipped for more power and cambelt replacement is easier and considerably cheaper as you dont have to time the pump which obviously takes less time.


Hi,
Are you sure that the pump pulley and flywheel can't be locked in place before removing the belt, on the TDi ?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

sideways said:


> The 2,8jtd should be more economical as its metered fuel against mechanical injection , it can be chipped for more power and cambelt replacement is easier and considerably cheaper as you dont have to time the pump which obviously takes less time.


Hi,
Are you sure that the pump pulley can't be locked in place before removing the belt, along with the flywheel on the TDi ?


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

As others have said I would have thought the size of the engine was not as important as the model and style and condition of the motorhome itself. 

We've got a 2.5 B544 but it was right at the top end of our budget and we got it cheap because it needed some work (£7500). We've just come back from our first trip away in it and the engine was superb, cruised well at 65mph, pulls well in every gear and was a real pleasure to drive.

Get the best you can get for what you want to pay and how much you're going to use it. Ours is for occasional use and we are first time MHer's so didn't/couldn't pay any more than this.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes it can, thats not what i meant, the jtd pump just delivers pressurised fuel to the common rail its not an injector pump as such so you can put the belt on without locking or timing the sprocket. its a 90 minute job on a van or c class agains about 3 hours on the older type.


----------

